# Mediterranean Spain by Bicycle



## MeetLoveVisit (8 Jul 2014)

Hello fellow cyclists!

Me and my partner cycled along the Spanish coast from Cadiz to Valencia (with starting point Sevilla) in summer 2013.

We wrote a free practical book about cycling there with routes, maps, GPX files, accommodation, sightseeing, tips and many photos! The book Mediterranean Spain by Bicycle can be found on Google Play.

We hope it’s helpful to many other cyclists as we’ve gathered all our experience, both prior to the trip and during the trip, in this practical handbook!

We’ll be happy to help with questions people may have when planning their trip 

Petya and Tsvetomir


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Jul 2014)

Welcome both to Cycle Chat!
Thanks for sharing your book with us


----------



## MeetLoveVisit (8 Jul 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome Pat 5mph! Hope you and the other fellow cyclists on the forum enjoy the book and find it helpful


----------



## robing (2 Oct 2014)

Wow that's an amazing trip and thank you for sharing your book for free. I shall look forward to reading it. This summer I cycled from Roses on the Mediterranean coast just near the French border down to Alicante. I was aiming to get to Gibraltar but had to cut my trip short. I'm hoping to do it next summer!


----------



## maxap (2 Oct 2014)

hello Petya and Tsvetomir,

I haven't got a google account. Is the book available anywhere else, please? 
Cheers


----------



## robing (3 Oct 2014)

What a brilliant guide, especially as English isn't your first language. I found it very informative. When I was in Spain I found some of the roads confusing at times. I would be quite happily on an N road only to find that it entered a motorway with no other option. Also sometimes I would be on the service road alongside an AP, and found these to be very poorly marked.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Oct 2014)

Hello. Welcome to the forum from Wales


----------



## MeetLoveVisit (12 Oct 2014)

Hello *Robing*, thank you for your great comments! It's very nice and rewarding to hear that fellow-cyclists find our handbook helpful!  Gibraltar is a really special place. So, we wish you a great trip next summer! And yes - Spanish roads can be quite confusing - that's why we really tried to explain in details the routes we followed and we marked them on a map so that it's useful. 

*Maxap*...apologies for the late reply. We've just read all of the new comments (for some reason we haven't got the alert for new replies in the thread). You can download straight away our guide directly from our website without having to create any accounts, etc. Here's the link http://meetlovevisit.com/en/handbook.php Also, you can view the gallery from our trip here http://meetlovevisit.com/bg/msbb/index.html Hope you enjoy our book!

*Welsh dragon* - thanks for the warm welcome! It's very nice to know that people from various parts of the world read our book 

Thank you all for the support 
Petya and Tsvetomir


----------

